# S7-200



## pepeño (Mar 4, 2007)

Si alguie puede orientarme se lo agradecere, dentro de los tips de siemens S7-200, hay un proyecto con una sonda PT-100 con un modulo EM-235, en este ejemplo se utiliza una entrada de este modulo, por mas que he tratado no he encontrado la forma de utilizar las 4 entradas, si alguien dentro de la comunidad sabe y puede decirme como o donde puedo obtener información, soy aprendiz de la automatización, gracias de antemano.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 4, 2007)

no logre entender muy bien.

tratas de decir que la entrada analoga del modulo para la pt . 100 tiene 4 espacios ???

que tipo de pt 100 tienes ?? es que hay de varios tipos y algunas son de 2, 3 o 4 cables.

podras explicarnos mejor o incluso darnos la direccion electronica del modulo para verlo ?


----------



## pepeño (Mar 5, 2007)

ELCHAVO dijo:
			
		

> no logre entender muy bien.
> 
> tratas de decir que la entrada analoga del modulo para la pt . 100 tiene 4 espacios ???
> 
> ...



Espero poder explicar, el modulo EM-235 de Siemens que se acopla con el S7-200, es de 4 entradas y una salida analogica, ahora bien, dentro de los ejemplos del manual tiene un ejemplo para el uso del modulo para control de temperatura mediante una sonda PT-100, el sensor PT-100 que estoy usando es de tres cables, pero lo que quiero saber es como usar las otras tres entradas del modulo, de las cuatro entradas que tiene el modulo, me basta que con un sensor se haga el control de las resistencias, pero necesito usar mas sensores como indicadores de temperatura de la camara.
Gracias por responderme.


----------



## pepeño (Mar 5, 2007)

ELCHAVO dijo:
			
		

> no logre entender muy bien.
> 
> tratas de decir que la entrada analoga del modulo para la pt . 100 tiene 4 espacios ???
> 
> ...



Perdon estaba pasando el programa a una hoja word, aunque trate de hacerlo en escalera pero no pude en la computadora, espero no confundir mas, el programa es para S7-200, Microwin 32, así que lo envio en AWL.

Ejemplo036D

 TEMA: Cómo medir y controlar la temperatura utilizando
 un sensor de temperatura por resistencia Pt100
 VERSIÓN: 4.0
 FECHA: 5/99

***REQUISITOS ESPECIALES DE HARDWARE***

 1 CPU S7-200
 1 sensor de temperatura Pt100
 1 visualizador de textos TD 200
 1 módulo de ampliación analógico EM 235
 	Para seleccionar un margen de tensión comprendido entre
	0 V y 10 V en el EM 235, los interruptores de configuración
	se deberán como se indica a continuación: 1: ON, 3: OFF,
	5: OFF, 7: OFF, 9: ON, 11: OFF.
 	Dependiendo del número del canal utilizado en el EM 235,
	en el programa se deberá utilizar la correspondiente
	dirección de la palabra de entrada analógica: AIW0
	corresponde al canal de entrada 1, AIW2 corresponde al
	canal de entrada 2, AIW4 corresponde al canal de entrada 3.
 	Las entradas no utilizadas del EM 235 se ponen en cortocircuito.

***EXCLUSIÓN DE RESPONSABILIDAD***

 Los presentes ejemplos de aplicación SIMATIC S7-200 se facilitan
 gratuitamente a los usuarios del S7-200 con objeto de mostrar las
 técnicas de programación disponibles para realizar ciertas tareas en
 diversas aplicaciones. Estos ejemplos no tienen por finalidad abarcar
 todos los detalles o variaciones del equipo, ni tienen presente cualquier
 eventualidad posible. Su aplicación en particular puede ser diferente
 de lo descrito aquí. La utilización apropiada del SIMATIC S7-200
 conforme a la aplicación en cuestión es responsabilidad del usuario.
 Estos ejemplos no eximen al usuario de la responsabilidad de seguir
 prácticas exactas para la aplicación, instalación, explotación y
 mantenimiento del equipo adquirido. Al utilizar los presentes ejemplos,
 el usuario reconoce que Siemens no asume ninguna responsabilidad, sea
 cual fuere el motivo jurídico, por los daños o lesiones personales
 derivados del uso de los mismos.

 Siemens se reserva el derecho de introducir cambios en los presentes
 ejemplos en cualquier momento sin previo aviso ni obligación. Si
 surgiera algún conflicto entre la información general contenida en
 estos ejemplos y en otras publicaciones de Siemens, tales como el
 Manual del sistema de automatización S7-200 o el catálogo ST 70
 de los sistemas de automatización SIMATIC S7 / M7 / C7, la otra
 publicación será la determinante.

 Copyright© 1999 Siemens Energy & Automation, Inc. Cualquier tipo
 de copia o distribución de los presentes ejemplos, incluso de partes
 de los mismos, se permitirá únicamente con la autorización expresa de
 Siemens Energy & Automation, Inc.

***AYUDA EN PANTALLA***

 Para activar el archivo correspondiente de la Ayuda en pantalla,
 abra el directorio donde ha almacenado dichos archivos o seleccione
 la documentación en CD y haga doble clic en el archivo 200TIPSD.hlp.
 Tras arrancar la Ayuda, utilice la tabla de Contenido o el Índice
 para seleccionar el archivo correspondiente al presente ejemplo.

***RESUMEN BREVE***

 Para convertir en tensión la variación de la resistencia del sensor
 PT100 provocada por la temperatura, la salida analógica se utiliza
 como fuente de corriente constante. La salida alimenta al sensor
 PT100 una corriente constante de 12,5 mA. Con este circuito se genera
 una tensión de entrada lineal de 5mV/°C. El EM 235 convierte esta
 tensión en un valor digital que el programa lee cíclicamente. A
 partir del valor leído, el programa calcula la temperatura [°C],
 empleando la siguiente fórmula:
 T[°C] = valor digital - offset de 0° C / valor 1° C
 Valor digital = valor almacenado en AIWx (x=0,2,4).
 Offset de 0° C = valor digital, medido a 0° C. En el presente ejemplo,
 el offset es 4000.
 Valor 1° C = diferencia del valor al aumentar la temperatura en 1° C.
 El programa calcula el valor del primer punto decimal y escribe el
 resultado en la variable intercalada en el mensaje 1: "Temperature = xxx.x°C"
 que se lee utilizando un visualizador de textos TD200. En el segmento
 de inicialización del programa, el usuario puede introducir límites
 de temperatura superior e inferior. El programa vigila el valor medido
 y visualiza una advertencia en el TD200 si la temperatura medida excede
 los límites seleccionados. El mensaje 2: "Temperature >xxx.x°C" aparece
 en la segunda línea del visualizador de textos TD200 si la temperatura
 medida rebasa el límite superior. El mensaje 3: "Temperature < xxx.x°C"
 se visualiza si la temperatura medida cae por debajo del límite inferior.

***DESCRIPCIÓN DEL PROGRAMA***

 Sensor de temperatura:
 El PT100 es un sensor de temperatura por resistencia de platino
 adecuado para mediciones de temperatura en un margen de aplicación
 comprendido entre -60 y +400°C.

 Calcular la intensidad de alimentación para PT100:
 El PT100 tiene un valor de resistencia de 100 ohmios a 0 °C.
 La resistencia varía linealmente con la temperatura en aprox.
 0,4 ohmios por grado centígrado.

 Para generar un coeficiente de tensión de 5mV/°C, se requiere
 una intensidad de alimentación de 12,5 mA.
 La resolución de la salida analógica es 10mA/cuenta, de modo que
 el valor de contaje necesario debe ser 1250 para obtener 12,5 mA.
 Dado que el formato de la palabra de datos del AQW está desplazado
 4 bits hacia la derecha, el valor de contaje debe multiplicarse por 16.
 En consecuencia, debe introducirse 20000 en AQW0 para poder
 inicializar la intensidad de 12,5 mA en la salida analógica.

 Ecuación: (32000/20 mA * 12,5 mA = 20000)


***PROGRAMA PRINCIPAL***

 Ejemplo036D
 TEMA: Cómo medir y controlar la temperatura utilizando
 un sensor de temperatura por resistencia Pt100
 VERSIÓN: 4.0
 FECHA: 5/99

***REQUISITOS ESPECIALES DE HARDWARE***

 1 CPU S7-200
 1 sensor de temperatura Pt100
 1 visualizador de textos TD 200
 1 módulo de ampliación analógico EM 235
 	Para seleccionar un margen de tensión comprendido entre
	0 V y 10 V en el EM 235, los interruptores de configuración
	se deberán como se indica a continuación: 1: ON, 3: OFF,
	5: OFF, 7: OFF, 9: ON, 11: OFF.
 	Dependiendo del número del canal utilizado en el EM 235,
	en el programa se deberá utilizar la correspondiente
	dirección de la palabra de entrada analógica: AIW0
	corresponde al canal de entrada 1, AIW2 corresponde al
	canal de entrada 2, AIW4 corresponde al canal de entrada 3.
 	Las entradas no utilizadas del EM 235 se ponen en cortocircuito.

***EXCLUSIÓN DE RESPONSABILIDAD***

 Los presentes ejemplos de aplicación SIMATIC S7-200 se facilitan
 gratuitamente a los usuarios del S7-200 con objeto de mostrar las
 técnicas de programación disponibles para realizar ciertas tareas en
 diversas aplicaciones. Estos ejemplos no tienen por finalidad abarcar
 todos los detalles o variaciones del equipo, ni tienen presente cualquier
 eventualidad posible. Su aplicación en particular puede ser diferente
 de lo descrito aquí. La utilización apropiada del SIMATIC S7-200
 conforme a la aplicación en cuestión es responsabilidad del usuario.
 Estos ejemplos no eximen al usuario de la responsabilidad de seguir
 prácticas exactas para la aplicación, instalación, explotación y
 mantenimiento del equipo adquirido. Al utilizar los presentes ejemplos,
 el usuario reconoce que Siemens no asume ninguna responsabilidad, sea
 cual fuere el motivo jurídico, por los daños o lesiones personales
 derivados del uso de los mismos.

 Siemens se reserva el derecho de introducir cambios en los presentes
 ejemplos en cualquier momento sin previo aviso ni obligación. Si
 surgiera algún conflicto entre la información general contenida en
 estos ejemplos y en otras publicaciones de Siemens, tales como el
 Manual del sistema de automatización S7-200 o el catálogo ST 70
 de los sistemas de automatización SIMATIC S7 / M7 / C7, la otra
 publicación será la determinante.

 Copyright© 1999 Siemens Energy & Automation, Inc. Cualquier tipo
 de copia o distribución de los presentes ejemplos, incluso de partes
 de los mismos, se permitirá únicamente con la autorización expresa de
 Siemens Energy & Automation, Inc.

***AYUDA EN PANTALLA***

 Para activar el archivo correspondiente de la Ayuda en pantalla,
 abra el directorio donde ha almacenado dichos archivos o seleccione
 la documentación en CD y haga doble clic en el archivo 200TIPSD.hlp.
 Tras arrancar la Ayuda, utilice la tabla de Contenido o el Índice
 para seleccionar el archivo correspondiente al presente ejemplo.

***RESUMEN BREVE***

 Para convertir en tensión la variación de la resistencia del sensor
 PT100 provocada por la temperatura, la salida analógica se utiliza
 como fuente de corriente constante. La salida alimenta al sensor
 PT100 una corriente constante de 12,5 mA. Con este circuito se genera
 una tensión de entrada lineal de 5mV/°C. El EM 235 convierte esta
 tensión en un valor digital que el programa lee cíclicamente. A
 partir del valor leído, el programa calcula la temperatura [°C],
 empleando la siguiente fórmula:
 T[°C] = valor digital - offset de 0° C / valor 1° C
 Valor digital = valor almacenado en AIWx (x=0,2,4).
 Offset de 0° C = valor digital, medido a 0° C. En el presente ejemplo,
 el offset es 4000.
 Valor 1° C = diferencia del valor al aumentar la temperatura en 1° C.
 El programa calcula el valor del primer punto decimal y escribe el
 resultado en la variable intercalada en el mensaje 1: "Temperature = xxx.x°C"
 que se lee utilizando un visualizador de textos TD200. En el segmento
 de inicialización del programa, el usuario puede introducir límites
 de temperatura superior e inferior. El programa vigila el valor medido
 y visualiza una advertencia en el TD200 si la temperatura medida excede
 los límites seleccionados. El mensaje 2: "Temperature >xxx.x°C" aparece
 en la segunda línea del visualizador de textos TD200 si la temperatura
 medida rebasa el límite superior. El mensaje 3: "Temperature < xxx.x°C"
 se visualiza si la temperatura medida cae por debajo del límite inferior.

***DESCRIPCIÓN DEL PROGRAMA***

 Sensor de temperatura:
 El PT100 es un sensor de temperatura por resistencia de platino
 adecuado para mediciones de temperatura en un margen de aplicación
 comprendido entre -60 y +400°C.

 Calcular la intensidad de alimentación para PT100:
 El PT100 tiene un valor de resistencia de 100 ohmios a 0 °C.
 La resistencia varía linealmente con la temperatura en aprox.
 0,4 ohmios por grado centígrado.

 Para generar un coeficiente de tensión de 5mV/°C, se requiere
 una intensidad de alimentación de 12,5 mA.
 La resolución de la salida analógica es 10mA/cuenta, de modo que
 el valor de contaje necesario debe ser 1250 para obtener 12,5 mA.
 Dado que el formato de la palabra de datos del AQW está desplazado
 4 bits hacia la derecha, el valor de contaje debe multiplicarse por 16.
 En consecuencia, debe introducirse 20000 en AQW0 para poder
 inicializar la intensidad de 12,5 mA en la salida analógica.

 Ecuación: (32000/20 mA * 12,5 mA = 20000)


***PROGRAMA PRINCIPAL***


Network 1 Ajustar los límites de temperatura superior e inferior

Cargar la marca especial SM0.1 para procesar este segmento sólo en
 el primer ciclo.
 Transferir la constante 0 a la palabra doble de la memoria de variables
 VD198 para borrar el área de la memoria de variables.
 Transferir la constante 16 a la palabra de la memoria de variables VW250
 para ajustar el valor 1° C = 16.
 Transferir la constante 4000 a la palabra de la memoria de variables VW252
 para el offset de 0° C = 4000.
 Transferir la constante 300 a la palabra de la memoria de variables VW260
 para ajustar el límite superior de temperatura = 30° C.
 Transferir la constante 200 a la palabra de la memoria de variables VW262
 para ajustar el límite inferior de temperatura = 20° C.
 Transferir la constante 20000 a la palabra de salida analógica AQW0
 para inicializar una intensidad de 12,5 mA.

LD     _1er_Cicln               // En el primer ciclo,
MOVD   +0, VD196                   // borrar VW196 y VW198.
MOVW   +16, VW250                  // Cargar 1° C = 16 en VW250
MOVW   +4000, VW252                // Ajustar el offset de 0° C = 4000.
MOVW   +300, VW260                 // Ajustar el límite superior
                                   // de temperatura = 30° C.
MOVW   +200, VW262                 // Ajustar el límite inferior
                                   // de temperatura = 20° C.
MOVW   +20000, AQW0                // Inicializar una intensidad de 12,5 mA
                                   // en la palabra de salida analógica AQW0.

Network 2   Calcular el valor y habilitar el mensaje 1

Cargar la marca especial SM0.0 para procesar este segmento
 en cada ciclo.
 Transferir el valor de la palabra de entrada analógica AIW4
 a VW200.
 Restar el offset de 0° C.
 Dividir el resultado por el valor 1° C.
 Multiplicar el resto por 10.
 Dividir el valor de la palabra doble de la memoria de variables
 VD196 (resto x 10) por el valor 1° C.
 Desplazar el cociente en 1 punto decimal a la izquierda.
 Transferir la constante 0 a la palabra de la memoria de variables
 VW198 para borrar el área de la memoria de variables.
 Multiplicar el valor de temperatura por 10.
 Sumar el resultado del valor de temperatura multiplicado por 10
 con el valor almacenado como dígito que le sigue al punto decimal.
 Transferir el resultado a VW116 para visualizarlo en el TD 200.
 Activar el bit V12.7 de la memoria de variables para habilitar
 la visualización del mensaje 1 en el TD 200.

LD     Siempre_On                  // En cada ciclo,
MOVW   AIW4, VW200                 // transferir el valor de la palabra
                                   // analógica de entrada AIW4 a VW200.
-I     VW252, VW200                // Restar el offset de 0° C.
DIV    VW250, VD198                // Dividir el resultado por el valor
                                   // 1° C.
MUL    +10, VD196                  // Multiplicar el resto por 10.
DIV    VW250, VD196                // Dividir el valor de la palabra doble
                                   // de la memoria de variables VD196
                                   // (resto x 10) por el valor 1° C.
MOVW   VW198, VW160                // Desplazar el cociente en 1 punto
                                   // decimal a la izquierda.
MOVW   +0, VW198                   // Borrar VW198.
MUL    +10, VD198                  // Multiplicar el valor de temperatura
                                   // por 10.
+I     VW160, VW200                // Sumar el resultado del valor de
                                   // temperatura x 10 con el valor
                                   // almacenado como dígito que le sigue
                                   // al punto decimal.
MOVW   VW200, VW116                // Transferir el resultado a VW116
                                   // (valor intercalado en el TD 200)
                                   // para visualizarlo.
S      V12.7, 1                    // Habilitar la visualización del
                                   // mensaje 1 en el TD 200.

Network 3   Si la temperatura excede el límite superior, habilitar el mensaje 2 y apagar el horno

Si el valor de temperatura leído en la palabra de la memoria de variables
 VW200 excede el límite de temperatura superior almacenado en VW260,
 activar el bit V12.6 de la memoria de variables para habilitar el
 mensaje 2 en el display del TD 200,
 desactivar la salida Q0.0 para apagar el horno y
 transferir el valor del límite de temperatura superior
 a la palabra de la memoria de variables VW136
 para visualizar el valor como valor intercalado
 en el mensaje 2 del TD 200.

LDW>=  VW200, VW260                // Si el valor de temperatura >=
                                   // el límite de temperatura superior
                                   // almacenado en VW260,
=      V12.6                       // habilitar el mensaje 2 en el TD 200.
R      Q0.0, 1                     // Apagar el horno.
MOVW   VW260, VW136                // Transferir el valor del límite de
                                   // temperatura superior a VW136 (valor
                                   // intercalado en el TD 200) para
                                   // visualizarlo en el mensaje 2.

Network 4   Si la temperatura cae por debajo del límite inferior, habilitar el mensaje 3 y encender el horno

Si el valor de temperatura leído en la palabra de la memoria de variables
 VW200 cae por debajo del límite de temperatura inferior almacenado en VW262,
 activar el bit V12.5 de la memoria de variables para habilitar el
 mensaje 3 en el display del TD 200,
 activar la salida Q0.0 para encender el horno y
 transferir el valor del límite de temperatura inferior
 a la palabra de la memoria de variables VW156
 para visualizar el valor como valor intercalado
 en el mensaje 3 del TD 200.

LDW<=  VW200, VW262                // Si el valor de temperatura <=
                                   // el límite de temperatura inferior
                                   // almacenado en VW262,
=      V12.5                       // habilitar el mensaje 3 en el TD 200.
S      Q0.0, 1                     // Encender el horno.
MOVW   VW262, VW156                // Transferir el valor del límite de
                                   // temperatura inferior a VW156 (valor
                                   // intercalado en el TD 200) para
                                   // visualizarlo en el mensaje 3.

Network 5   Fin del programa principal

Finalizar el programa principal.
 MEND					// Finalizar el programa principal.

Asi es como esta en el manual y funciona bien, pero como comente, necesito usar mas sensores y el modulo tiene 4 entradas, realmente no he podido establecer como usar las 4 y como ves el ejemplo te dice como utilizar solo una.
Nuevamente gracias.


----------



## Marco Garcia (Oct 8, 2009)

hola, quisiera saber come le fue al fin con su proyecto, yo en estos momentos estoy tratando de aplicar el mismo ejemplo, para aprender a utilizar el modulo analógico em 235, el problema es que no he podido hacer funcionar el programa. mi principal duda es como conectar el sensor, por que quiero simular el sensor con una fuente de voltaje y hacer prender la salida Q0.0 sobrepasando el limite inferior y superior, con un voltaje dc a la entrada, pero no se como conectar esta entrada. Intente conectar Vcc a la pata V+ de la entrada D y tierra a la negativa V- del mismo, no se que se hace con la entrada RD. 

gracias.


----------

